# <> = chevron ?



## Bahiano

Olá gente,
Eu li que o nome do símbolo acima é chevron (ou tem outros nomes???).
Meu problema é que eu tenho uma frase "Bla bla, ka ka ka <XYZ>" e eu queria que um aluno copiasse tal frase inteira, ou seja, _*inclusive o texto*_ *entre os chevrones *(sendo XYZ). É correto dizer assim?
Espero dar para entender o que é que eu quero...
Grato


----------



## Leandro

Eu nem sabia disso. Bom, eu diria "...inclusive o texto entre os sinais de menor ou maior".

Até onde eu saiba os nomes são:

< : sinal de menor
> : sinal de maior

O termo chevron não se encontra no dicionário Houais de língua portuguesa.


----------



## Vanda

Algumas traduções para chevron:

asna, divisa, galão
divisa em forma de V


----------



## Bahiano

Vanda said:


> Que língua, Bahiano?


Bom, francamente  na Wiki (na parte direita "outros sinais tipográficos").


----------



## Vanda

E eu que procurei adoidado na wiki e não tinha achado. Então mantemos o mesmo nome como no francês.


----------



## Nanon

Vanda, se for um signo em forma de V, seria o mesmo nome (risos...)
No dicionário FR-EN da casa:


> chevron(forme de V) chevron
> chevron(forme de V inversé)chevron


< : (signe) inférieur
> : (signe) supérieur


----------



## Bahiano

Xiii, que confusão agora...Quem está apagando os posts e por quê?!?
Mesmo assim, fico muito agradecido pelas respostas. Parece-me que no Pt. não seja muito comun usar <> como parentêses (comparável com [] e {}), será?


----------



## Guigo

< xxxxxx > aspas angulares simples
<< yyy >> aspas angulares duplas

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspas

Há outros nomes para diversos sinais gráficos, neste atalho.


----------



## Bahiano

Guigo said:


> < xxxxxx > aspas angulares simples
> << yyy >> aspas angulares duplas
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspas
> 
> Há outros nomes para diversos sinais gráficos, neste atalho.


Eta, arrasou!!!
Foi exato que eu precisava.
Obrigadíssimo, Guigo


----------



## Leandro

Bahiano said:


> Eta, arrasou!!!
> Foi exato que eu precisava.
> Obrigadíssimo, Guigo



Olha, acho que 99% dos brasileiros não conhecem o termo *"aspas angulares"* (eu mesmo fui ouvir pela primeira vez aqui - esse termo é usado em Portugal). Até mesmo na escola aprendemos como *sinal de maior (>)* e *sinal de menor (<)*. Esses mesmos nomes são usados na informática e em outras áreas. Se você falar aspas, na mente de um brasileiro aparece logo o símbolo ".

< sinal de menor
> sinal de maior
" aspas dupla
' aspas simples


----------



## fernandobn97007

Sei que as traduções acima estão ótimas, mas encontrei oseguinte para chevron:
Barra em ângulo

fica como uma informação a mais


----------



## Leandro

Vanda said:


> Algumas traduções para chevron:
> 
> asna, divisa, galão
> divisa em forma de V



Vanda, pelo que entendi ele não quer uma tradução para chevron, e sim se os símbolos <> se chamam chevron.

Como no exemplo que ele deu:

_*"...inclusive o texto*_ *entre os chevrones" - que seria <XYZ>*

Como

"inclusive o texto entre parênteses" - (XYZ)

Ou

"..inclusive o texto entre colchetes" - [XYZ]

Mas nunca ouvi "...inclusive o texo entre aspas angulares simples".


----------



## Guigo

As "aspas angulares" não são muito comuns, no Brasil - aqui usamos mais os parênteses e os colchetes mas, aparentemente, são comuns em Portugal.

Certamente, os usuários devem referir-se a elas, simplesmente, como _aspas_. 

Com a palavra, nossos amigos lusitanos.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> As "aspas angulares" não são muito comuns, no Brasil - aqui usamos mais os parênteses e os colchetes mas, aparentemente, são comuns em Portugal.


 
Não são, não, Guigo. Não é bicho que desconheçamos, evidentemente, mas também é _'avis rara_' cá para estas bandas. Ah! e já agora, nada de aspas '_angulares_', acho que isso é uma tradução directa do inglês _'angle brackets'_ e, que eu saiba, não são conhecidas por cá com tal nome. De resto, o único '_chevron'_ que às vezes vejo referido em textos de Portugal é o _'double chevron'_ como referência à Citroën.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Não são, não, Guigo. Não é bicho que desconheçamos, evidentemente, mas também é _'avis rara_' cá para estas bandas.


 
Ok, então e como escreveu Arthur de Azevedo, em "O Plebiscito":

...
e querem introduzi-la no Brasil! É mais um estrangeirismo!...




Edição: pesquisei um pouco mais e descobri que o termo 'aspas angulares' é conhecido, nos meandros da tipografia. 

http://books.google.com.br/books?id=okMpNGMYmboC&pg=PA333&lpg=PA333&dq=aspas+angulares&source=bl&ots=8rOK_cZQYi&sig=KV6UKDh_jmDgFcE8LJjtVh3KbCU&hl=pt-BR&ei=hmB7Sr2TF4SktgfPuvjqAQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3#v=onepage&q=aspas%20angulares&f=false


----------



## Benvindo

Leandro said:


> ... Bom, eu diria "...inclusive o texto entre os sinais de menor ou maior"...



Idem. Ou "menor e maior".



BTW, o plural de chevron é chevrones? Se existe em português, poderia ser chevrons (ou até chevrões  )... Analogia: marrom, marrons.


----------



## Leandro

Carfer said:


> Não são, não, Guigo. Não é bicho que desconheçamos, evidentemente, mas também é _'avis rara_' cá para estas bandas. Ah! e já agora, nada de aspas '_angulares_', acho que isso é uma tradução directa do inglês _'angle brackets'_ e, que eu saiba, não são conhecidas por cá com tal nome. De resto, o único '_chevron'_ que às vezes vejo referido em textos de Portugal é o _'double chevron'_ como referência à Citroën.



Isso. Em inglês, principalmente na área de informática, usam:

 "greater than" (>) and "less than" (<) signs.


----------



## wtrmute

Não se diz (pelo menos dos «», que parecem com os sinais referidos) _grifos_?  Acho que se poderia usar esse termo, também...

Neste caso, ficaria "... copiar tudo, inclusive o texto grifado."


----------



## wolney unes

Any suggestions for "chevron" in Portuguese?


----------



## marta12

Olá Wolney unes

Sem mais contexto chevrom pode ser: insígnia/galão


----------



## wolney unes

sim, perfeito. Mas no contexto, o importante é a forma da insígnia, um V invertido. Talvez seja essa mesma a melhor opção: paragraphs are marked with an inverted chevron - "marcados com um V"


----------



## Maric Ol

Chevron peut être aussi, selon le contexte, en pt:
Junta, barrote, viga, meia-viga, trave, caibro; espinha, espiga, bifurcação; cursor (direcional); [com dentes, denteado, helicoidal, angular - dans les expressions "à chevrons" ou "en chevron(s)"]
Mais je suis en difficulté pour trouver la meilleure idée pour chevron chez le domaine du chemin de fer. Par ex., dans les phrases "chevron dynamique", "chevron logique", "chevron du tapis (du) programme"...
Est-ce que vous avez des suggestions?
Merci


----------



## marta12

Nós dizemos em Portugal: "aspas", sem mais nada a acompanhar.
E eu, também chamo a estas «aspas»,  pode não ser, mas considero as duas como aspas.


----------



## Maric Ol

No Brasil também é aspas, se o contexto for esse (linguístico).
Só dei aquelas sugestões pq, como a palavra estava solta, sem contexto, e, além disso, eu não tinha lido todas as respostas, sugeri algumas possibilidades, caso o contexto fosse mais técnico.
Bom, fica pra quem precisar numa próxima.


----------

